# Angelshop in Groningen



## Promachos (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!

Ich werde von Sonntag bis Mittwoch in Groningen sein. Zum Angeln komme ich (leider) nicht, aber vielleicht gibt es in Groningen einen gut ausgestatteten Angelladen, der ein umfangreiches Spinnfischsortiment hat und dem ich einen Besuch abstatten kann.

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## zorra (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angelshop in Groningen*

Moin..wenn du über die A31 D-Land nach Groningen reinfährst kommste kurz vor Gronningen an Sappermeer vorbei da ist ein grosser Laden Hengelsport Sappermeer..musste mal googeln.....würde aber noch ein Tag zum angeln dranhängen bei soviel Wasser.
gr.zorra


----------



## Promachos (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angelshop in Groningen*

Danke, Zorra!#h


----------

